# Is there such thing as a legit reason to rehome?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Is there such thing as a legit reason to rehome a dog? I recently rehomed a stray I found running around on the street/in a park. I have a feeling I either saw him get dumped or saw someone checking his tags (he had none) and leaving. He brought out the worst in my husky. Maybe because he was a puppy and annoyed my husky. I dunno. I met his foster parents. Seemed like amazing people when it came to pets. I did a house check, a vet reference and found an adoption agency to neuter and up to date him on shots.

But I cried when I left him. I worry he may not find a home. I will keep in touch with his fosters. I felt I couldn't keep him due to space issues, moving and the unhappiness of my husky...are these legit reasons to rehome a puppy?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well firstly the puppy was not yours that you went out and chose, for instance, from a shelter, so I would not feel guilty for placing him in rescue. 
You were ill-prepared to care for him but you made the best of the situation temporarily, you are to be commended! 

Yes I believe there are legit reasons to rehome. 
We recently had to give up one of our dogs we adopted for our own pet, she developed a problem spine (Basset) and the other dogs kept hurting her. She, in turn, was grouchy and not feeling well, and we chose a home for her where she'd not be jumped on by other dogs, or jostled about - we chose a home where she'd be the only dog. 
It was heart wrenching - I love that girl and still miss her - but I also am not vain enough to think I am the only one that can provide a loving home to her, and there were others (well, another anyway) who could love her to pieces and actually provide a better home in that there's no other dogs there. 
Our own dogs who played with her from the time we got her, did not understand why she was cranky and in fact we did not know right away, until her back went "out" and she was in severe pain and had to be on crate rest for a few weeks.

Anyway - it was better all around, she's in a wonderful caring home and we don't have to constantly worry about her being injured and snappy/cranky with the other dogs. 
IMO, if you suddenly start having conflicts you cannot resolve within your own existing pack - that is, you didn't run get a new dog (and again, you didn't adopt that puppy, he was an emergency) and suddenly your dogs didn't get along, it is often best to look for a placement for one of the dogs. In our case, it was better to place Savvy than to try to rehome the others (some 6 of them) who were playing and bumping her accidentally, causing pain. She used to play right alongside them so they just didn't understand


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. There are many legitimate reasons.

1) Issues with current dogs (fighting, dog aggression)
2) Medical reasons - Perhaps the person has developed a medical condition and can no longer provide for the dog
3) Economic reasons - Loss of job, home

You did the right thing by this puppy. This was not a dog you chose to bring into your home and then decided to dump because you are moving. This is a dog you found because someone else was irresponsible. You found him a safe place that will find him HIS own home. You have nothing to feel guilty or bad about and it's normal to feel sad when a foster leaves.

Thank you for helping this puppy. :hugs:


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I rehomed a dog. She was an American Eskimo that we rescued from a high kill shelter. They told us she was very sweet, didn't seem to have issues with other dogs, etc. From the time we got Izzy home it was obvious she was not a good match. She hated our other 2 dogs, and was very tense with all the noise and bustle of the house. My ex-husband came over one day to get the kids, and said he had heard I was getting rid of Izzy (I actually had no plans to do so), and that she was the best dog I had and he was taking her. I almost told him I had no plans to get rid of her, but instead I kept my mouth shut and he took her. She adored him, and he lived alone with his girlfriend in a quiet house with no other pets. 

I think you did the right thing, and it sounds like you were careful in finding a good foster home for the puppy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes there are tons of legit reasons for rehoming a dog. I think it's silly to say that a dog HAS to stay somewhere it is miserable and is a bad fit just because. Also if someone cannot afford proper care any longer and/or has to move where a dog is not allowed, the dog should be rehomed. Obviously that situation is not ideal but no one can predict the future. I've rehomed animals and I've adopted and kept animals that were rehomed to me. Everyone is healthy and happy, life goes on.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My "ideals" are probably a little different than most people, and many people are actually shocked when I state them...
But to sum up as easily as I can, feeling the way that I do about such topics and situations......_"Whatever is best for the (individuals involved) be it man or beast."_


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Some reasons people rehome sound weird to me, these issues can be fixed, but whatever. Some I honestly understand.

At the end of the day to me it doesn't matter because there's nothing worse than an unwanted dog who becomes a burden.

Came back to add: the above statement meaning for the dog who is unwanted...thought to some it would appear I meant the owner.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I see and hear tons of excuses for giving up pets. Moving, can't take. Having a baby (biggie). Dog is too small/big/clumsy/hairy/whatever.

Then there's people who care about their pets and their well being and realize they cannot provide the kind of environment this pet needs.
IMO, having a baby does not wash - especially those who wait until mo. 9 to rehome.
Or moving - "must be gone by tonight". Those things are ridiculous yet I see it all the time and hear about it when people contact us to dump their dogs


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are plenty of legitimate reasons to rehome. I've had to do it. Sometimes it turns out that a dog is not a good match for the home it is in, for whatever reason, and through no fault of anyone. If it's in the dog's best interest to find another home, then by all means, rehome.

I do get angry when I see people rehoming pets for stupid reasons like "we're moving", or "I'm pregnant" or "I don't have time", but still, if the owners are the type that see the dog as a burden or a throwaway commodity, I'd rather they not have the dog anyway. Problem is, I know they're going to go out and get another as soon as the first one is gone.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to rehome my son's cat. He pees all over the place and it disgusts me. But for some reason no one else seems to want him once I tell them why I am trying to rehome him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LaneyB said:


> I would love to rehome my son's cat. He pees all over the place and it disgusts me. But for some reason no one else seems to want him once I tell them why I am trying to rehome him.


We end up with a few "long term" fosters that I didn't choose or want to adopt but they are here because nobody else wants them. They aren't bad dogs. Just have either a health issue or a behavioral issue (not biting) or just they are very "plain". 
People on the adopting end want a perfect, "cute" dog, so...here these sit.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

That is sad, msvette. My dog has a heart of gold but has some chronic health problems. 

I will have to post a picture of our cat Toby sometime. He is truly one of the ugliest animals ever. When I last took him to the vet there was a new tech, and when we opened his crate she had the most shocked look on her face. 

But on the bright side my 19-year-old son adores him, and has learned to put puppy pads on the floor in the places Toby likes to urinate.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I always wanted to go to the pound and pick out the homeliest cat there. But then I became allergic to them 

I do think it's sad when people can't see beyond the sometimes "rough" or "damaged" exterior and see the hearts of gold underneath. Kudos to those who do


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

zeeva you did a great service to that pup saving him from being hit,put in a kill shelter and you were careful where he went.We rescued a Golden ,lucky hated him and thankfully we were able to get him into a rescue. The golden staying here wouldnt have been fair to him or Lucky. I feel I owe my older dogs a home they can relax in. What you did for your husky in my mind was the right thing.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

I think there are plenty of legit reasons to rehome. I've done it before, while it was hard, it was best for the dog. Right now we are seriously trying to evaluate if we are the right home for our Corgi. I took him in because I couldn't knowingly put him back in the abusive situation. Though we've made a TON of progress, kids an men are still a stresser for him. The more active my daughter gets the more withdrawn and stressed he becomes. I love this dog more than anything but I don't know if this is fair to him.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

There are definitely legitimate reasons to rehome, the major one being if the animal would be happier and have a higher quality of life elsewhere. One of my friends rehomed her dog recently. This was her first dog (out of 3) and though she'd had the dog for years, the dog was just not doing well with the other two dogs. This dog was stressed, unhappy, had anxiety issues, and because my friend had 3 of them she did not have the extra time to devote to working around it. She found a very loving new owner, did a trial run (where the dog spent a month there), and finally made the decision to rehome. The alternative would have been to rehome both of her other dogs. 

It's situations like that where it's important not to judge.

Yes, I do get frustrated when people try to rehome or dump their pet in a shelter because they didn't realize owning an animal would be work. I do dislike seeing "moving, have to get rid of my pet" ads on craigslist. But there are also a lot of valid reasons to rehome and people should never feel guilty for doing the right thing for their pet.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My standard for rehoming is alot lower. If there isn't a good fit between dog and human rehoming should be considered. Every dog, and every dog owner deserves to have that deep bond that you can have with a canine companion. If you're not feeling it after giving it serious tries, then it may be best for both parties to let the dog move onto a different human who may click better.

Then there are the standard rehoming issues. Like I said earlier, if you feel like you "want" to give up your pet, it's probably best for both of you that you do. Keeping a pet you don't want just makes you resentful of the pet. Pets can feel that from you, and likely won't be happy at home either.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I rehomed my Pomeranian last year, I honestly didn't think I'd find a home for him. I put up a Craiglist ad (I know, I know) and I was bluntly honest about him so much that my husband laughed at me. I went 5 years of putting a makeshift diaper on him because he lifted his leg on EVERYTHING (even me). I tried everything with him as far as medical & training went (besides the fact we have no real trainers in this area). Then the last year he started snapping at people who came to our house. It got to the point that nobody liked him anymore because he smelled like pee, so he was always been shoved to the side. He wasn't been abused, he was just being ignored and that broke my heart. We couldn't take him with us anywhere unless we brought his diaper with. 
A woman called me and she had just lost her Pom... she took him and even paid me the $50 rehoming fee I asked for. She still sends me pics of him every few months


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LaneyB said:


> I would love to rehome my son's cat. He pees all over the place and it disgusts me. But for some reason no one else seems to want him once I tell them why I am trying to rehome him.


teehee...i have a cat that poos outside the litter box 2 times a day. but he is my cuddle bug and the chillest cat i know. sometimes it's the strange things that pets do or the goofy way they look that make them unique and unbearable to part with 

glad you're honest about your cat!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I am in the process of rehoming my kitties. I developed an allergy. 

Also, when I was younger, we adopted a puppy that we were told would probably never reach 30 lbs....it grew into an 80lb dog that we were just not equipped to handle.

I think what's important is finding a good home if the need arises.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll jump on the same bandwagon.. sure, there are plenty of legitimate reasons to rehome. Where people might disagree is on just how "legitimate" it is.

"Dog got bigger than I thought it would."
"Dog really sheds a lot."
"Dog barks all day when I leave it outside alone."
"Dog destroys house when left inside all day alone."
"I'm moving."
"Dog won't listen." (usually accompanied by numerous excuses why training classes or a trainer is just not feasible.)

I don't see these reasons as legitimate. 

I wish people could just be honest. The lady who gave Tucker up just said, "I can't handle it anymore." Some people come to a point that they can't do it and although I wish they could stick it out, especially when dealing with an adolescent period, they know they can't. Or won't. Whichever, doesn't matter. I don't like excuses, especially dumb ones like above.

If they're not going to properly care for the dog, re-homing to a better home (key thing there!) is surely better for the dog.

OP, you definitely did the right thing! You really went above and beyond for the dog. 

Not to go off topic, but I'd be interested in hearing the dumbest reasons you've ever heard people give for re-homing?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Tucker's person liked him as a puppy. They did diddly squat with him and he grew up. 
There's hundreds of dogs in this same predicament across the country.

I bet he was a cute little puppy. But then he grew up.
And that's all he did 'wrong'.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think moving is necessarily an illegitimate reason. I've seen several families lose their homes (for whatever reasons, not going to judge) and have to move into a tiny apartment or move in with family temporarily where dogs may not be allowed. How can you tell someone that already lost the home and is getting kicked to the curb that they have to keep their dog? Is street life better for the dog than getting rehomed to a home that can afford good care?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

chelle said:


> I'll jump on the same bandwagon.. sure, there are plenty of legitimate reasons to rehome. Where people might disagree is on just how "legitimate" it is.
> 
> "Dog got bigger than I thought it would."
> "Dog really sheds a lot."
> ...


You were right about the differences of opinion....I think most of those are awful reasons, but like I said before, when I was younger, we adopted a mixed breed dog that was supposed to never reach 30lbs, but ended up being more than 80...for a family that hadn't intended to get a dog that large, it was too much to handle. We sponsored him at a local adoption fair and took him there every weekend for months until we met a family that would be right for him.

...Now, if I got a GSD and wanted it to be 65lbs, but it was 80...well, that's on me. I knew the size range and should have been prepared for the demands of that breed.

Also, I HATE the moving reason! What, they don't allow dogs in Minnesota?
You got an apartment that doesn't allow dogs? Why? You have a dog...

The WORST reason I ever heard for someone rehoming a dog was a couple whose son went off to college, and they wanted to take their dog to the pound because they wanted to travel more.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

When the owners become _incapable_ of providing proper care or housing for the dog, not because the owner didn't _want_ to. If you are getting rid of your dog just to make your life easier in some way, that's not a legit reason.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I don't think moving is necessarily an illegitimate reason. I've seen several families lose their homes (for whatever reasons, not going to judge) and have to move into a tiny apartment or move in with family temporarily where dogs may not be allowed. How can you tell someone that already lost the home and is getting kicked to the curb that they have to keep their dog? Is street life better for the dog than getting rehomed to a home that can afford good care?


The example you give is extreme -- home LOSS is not the same as a person simply moving and finding that they can't live where they wish because of their dog. There is a very distinct difference in being forced to move vs choosing to move and choosing a place where a dog isn't welcome. The latter is definitely where I was coming from.



msvette2u said:


> Tucker's person liked him as a puppy. They did diddly squat with him and he grew up.
> There's hundreds of dogs in this same predicament across the country.
> 
> I bet he was a cute little puppy. But then he grew up.
> And that's all he did 'wrong'.


And if she could see him now... he's the dog she wanted. Nice in the house, potty trained, loving. Doesn't jump up anymore. Lap dog if you'll let him. Heart of gold. I can check his ears, cut his nails. I could really ramble......:wub:

A puppy's cuteness is so irresistible that it is so sad it is often their downfall later.



Anitsisqua said:


> You were right about the differences of opinion....I think most of those are awful reasons, but like I said before, when I was younger, we adopted a mixed breed dog that was supposed to never reach 30lbs, but ended up being more than 80...for a family that hadn't intended to get a dog that large, it was too much to handle. We sponsored him at a local adoption fair and took him there every weekend for months until we met a family that would be right for him..


Glad the dog found a good home and that you guys took your time to be sure he did.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Syaoransbear said:


> When the owners become _incapable_ of providing proper care or housing for the dog, not because the owner didn't _want_ to. If you are getting rid of your dog just to make your life easier in some way, that's not a legit reason.


No, but at the same time if the dog is that disposable to them, I'd rather they just rehome it so at least it can find a home where it is part of the family and not just a novelty. Isn't *every* instance of rehoming a dog making life easier?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know what? I think that when someone wants to get rid of the dog for whatever reason, it is probably better that they do so, for the dog. 

We are all dog lovers here, and we can climb up on our pedestals and judge the quick and the dead, but the fact is, if someone wants to dump the dog, something isn't right in the relationship between dog and owner. People do not want to dump a dog that is one of the family, that is well-trained, well-socialized, healthy, clean, and fits in well with everyone in the home, including other pets. So the dog is better off out of that situation. It is unfortunate that many of those dogs don't make it out of the pound. And it is hoped that the people who just had to get rid of the dog, will be more careful the next time they get an itch to share their living with a live critter. But that is for those people who do not have "legitimate" excuses.

I agree that if a person simply does not bond to the dog, it is just not there, then rehoming the dog should be considered. A different personality might have a very different relationship with the dog. 
I see that as legitimate, if we must call it anything.

The way I see it, if the change in ownership is good for the new owner, good for the old owner, and good for the dog, then by all means it makes sense to rehome the dog. That is not dumping the dog. That is recognizing that someone else is better suited to the dog, needs the dog more, will be able to provide better for the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Ya know what? I think that when someone wants to get rid of the dog for whatever reason, it is probably better that they do so, for the dog.
> 
> .


100% agree, Sue. I hate these threads where someone is rehoming their dog for what seems like a lame reason to us and everyone jumps up to tell them to keep their dog. A month goes by and they are back with the problems (usually training issues) compounded 10x. Or one was a sick dog that the person just tried everything with BUT testing for EPI. Finally tested for EPI and then wanted to rehome the dog...again. Luckily that one turned out well.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Although we aren't technically a rescue, we do end up with GSDs that others just aren't equipped to own. We take them in and do the best we can with them. Usually the dog requires re-training and time in a home where the rules are understood and enforced fairly. Every dog we get is absolutely welcome to live here the rest of it's life, but strangely enough sometimes people cross our path who are looking for an adult GSD. If one of ours will work out and the home they would have is a good fit then we will place the dog. If not, then here it stays. Over the past 10 years I'd say we've taken in about 15 dogs and have placed all of them at some point down the road when they were ready. Like msvette said, I don't think we are the ONLY good fit for most dogs and if a good home presents itself we are happy to let the dog go. Most of them we get to see again, and some pretty regularly so it's not like they are totally out of our lives anyway.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liesje said:


> No, but at the same time if the dog is that disposable to them, I'd rather they just rehome it so at least it can find a home where it is part of the family and not just a novelty. Isn't *every* instance of rehoming a dog making life easier?


Personally I'd prefer to nip it in the bud and make people who think dogs can be purchased and dumped whenever they feel like it unable to acquire a dog, but there's probably no way to enforce that .

And I meant if making your life easier was the only reason and it in no way benefited the dog, such as people who dump their dogs at shelters because they don't like picking up poop or whatever, or people who give their dog to the first person who has the money.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> People do not want to dump a dog that is one of the family, that is well-trained, well-socialized, healthy, clean, and fits in well with everyone in the home, including other pets.


Cochise, da Vinci & Simba were in fact all of those things.

Cochise-4 yrs old, Siberian Husky. Rehomed due to incorrigible escape problems. They liked him. Treated him well & struggled with the decision. I LOVED the big lug & though he passed ~7 yrs ago I miss him to this day & am grateful for their decision.

da Vinci-7 mo old Irish Wolfhound acquired though IW rescue. A true sweetie but the 'product of divorce'. I often wonder if they got him in a last ditch effort to save the marriage, similar to the situations where a couple has a baby in the misguided hope it will 'bring them together'. Regardless, he was an absolute love & lived past his 11th birthday which is very rare for IWs. 

Simba-7 yr old Toy Poodle who was dumped in the shelter b/c his owners chose a Texas retirement community that didn't allow pets. The little guy was poorly socialized, vet care neglected & over all 'squelched'. He had to be trained to take scraps of cooked chicken & didn't even bark! He was also well mannered, smart, loyal & after my dot instilled some confidence, even quite personable.

Of those, IMO, only Simba was truly 'dumped' but all came to us as 2nd hand dogs & were well mannered & nicely behaved with at least basic training including reliable toilet training. For various reasons people part with some truly incredible dogs.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't have any issues with rehoming. THere's a million different scenerios that could come up, and unless you're in it, you really don't know. I do have issues with how it's done. It's YOUR responsibility to find a good home. I know there are instances when a shelter is the best option or acceptable option, but for the most part, people should be finding good homes for pets they want to re-home.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I just think that if it's a factor that you cannot control, that's a legit enough reason to rehome. Such as losing your job, illness, dogs not getting along after much work, etc...

We had a similar thread about this. I read on C/L and see so many factors that could be worked on instead of rehoming such as:
- moving (it depends on the circumstances but for most C/L ads, it could've been prevented)
- Dogs getting old, some even wanted to trade for younger ones... Wow.
- Dogs out of control. I think with proper training, the owners would be able to handle it but they decided to dump their mess onto someone else.

Heck, when I was moving, I had trouble finding a place for my girl due to the "Aggressive" breed list. In the meantime, I left my girl with my parents. I felt bad for burdening them with my responsibility but hey, my dog's family. You do what you gotta do.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Personally I'd prefer to nip it in the bud and make people who think dogs can be purchased and dumped whenever they feel like it unable to acquire a dog, but there's probably no way to enforce that .


There's also no way to tell the difference between people who are just getting rid of a dog because they were selfish or people who honestly cannot care for the dog anymore.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

crackem said:


> I don't have any issues with rehoming. THere's a million different scenerios that could come up, and unless you're in it, you really don't know. I do have issues with how it's done. It's YOUR responsibility to find a good home. I know there are instances when a shelter is the best option or acceptable option, but for the most part, people should be finding good homes for pets they want to re-home.


I could never take a pet to an animal shelter. I've never been boxed into a situation where I had no other option either. The animal would stay with us until it found a home. Plain and simple. I worked in a shelter and could never willingly subject an animal to that.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

selzer said:


> Ya know what? I think that when someone wants to get rid of the dog for whatever reason, it is probably better that they do so, for the dog.


I agree with this too.

A dog needs more then just shelter, food and water. If a person doesnt really want the dog they probably arent going to given them much more then that (IF that at all). 

However I do have a problem with people that turn their dogs into shelters (except in extreme circumstances). The least you can do for the dog you promised to care for is find them another good home. 

I have never had to rehome a dog and I hope I never have to but if I got a dog that didnt work out for what ever reason I would rather see the dog in a new home where they could really thrive then staying with me because its "wrong" to rehome a dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd actually rather they sought a rescue or a shelter, especially if the dog is intact.
If someone can't figure out how to commit and care for a dog, what makes them think they can find a good, permanent home for it?

Or if they do try to rehome it themselves, at least alter the pet and don't use craigslist.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Its not a black and white situation. 

Id rather a person try and find a good home then give it to a shelter that might put in down asap, especially if its a "dangerous breed".

But id rather a dog go to the shelter then be given to the first person that walks up. 

and then there are 100 other "Id rather" situations. 

I guess working in a small no kill shelter where we had to turn away animals because we were so full has made me less forgiving of people whos first thought is to send there dog there, instead of doing the work themselves to find a home.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, yeah...I understand that. 
But we live in an area where people will dump a dog literally on the side of the road before sending to the nasty "kill shelter", and I'm of the belief there's worse things than death for a dog.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What I don't understand is that most of the time when people rehome a dog for poor reasons, they end up getting another one fairly soon afterwards.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah...we've had apps from those folks. It never works out.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Of course there is. I think if a person can no longer take care of an animal, then rehoming is the responsible thing to do. What you're describing, taking in and fostering a stray until you find it a home isn't rehoming. I think the word "rehoming" irks many of us because of the people that get pets and then find new homes for them simply because they didn't think it out, don't want to do the work required to have a pet, or other convenience issues.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I'd actually rather they sought a rescue or a shelter, especially if the dog is intact.
> If someone can't figure out how to commit and care for a dog, what makes them think they can find a good, permanent home for it?
> 
> Or if they do try to rehome it themselves, at least alter the pet and don't use craigslist.


While I can understand where you are coming from, and agree to a point, not everything is as black and white as that. Not everyone rehoming a dog is refusing to commit and care for it. Or incapable of finding an appropriate home.

Now, I do agree craigslist is NOT the way to go. Haha And a good chunk of those people fall into the group you are referring/ describing. I know I've met plenty of them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>> being ignored is abuse.

2>>> what rehoming fee? you sold your Pom for $50.00.



Kittilicious said:


> I rehomed my Pomeranian last year, I honestly didn't think I'd find a home for him. I put up a Craiglist ad (I know, I know) and I was bluntly honest about him so much that my husband laughed at me. I went 5 years of putting a makeshift diaper on him because he lifted his leg on EVERYTHING (even me). I tried everything with him as far as medical & training went (besides the fact we have no real trainers in this area). Then the last year he started snapping at people who came to our house. It got to the point that nobody liked him anymore because he smelled like pee, so he was always been shoved to the side.
> 
> 1 >>>> He wasn't been abused, he was just being ignored <<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's lots of legitimate reasons to rehome.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Like most people stated here,I do also feel that there are legit reasons to rehome a dog. I have been in that boat before where I had to move to get away from an abusive boyfriend. Although I tried to keep my dogs with me, I just couldn't do so because of not really having the money to hardly feed myself. I contacted people who I thought I could trust to take care of them for me temporarily and they were a lot worse off with them.So after going through all of that,I decided that it would be best for the dogs to rehome them. Things did get better for me,but there were a lot of ups and downs and it took about 6 months for me to get back on my feet. I wonder if I should have kept them through those hard times,but I know that I didn't just say that this is too hard and I don't want to try to make it work. The biggest thing that irks me is when people wait until the last minute and post an ad stating that they are moving tomorrow and the dog/cat must go OR ELSE they will go to the pound. Usually these people know that they are moving way before they post the ad. It also seems to be a trend with the Bully breeds...Oh I got this Pit Bull puppy a few days ago and now my landlord wants me to get rid of it....The dog must go by tomorrow. Usually they are posting these dogs for free and don't have any regard for where they are going!









Zeeva said:


> Is there such thing as a legit reason to rehome a dog? I recently rehomed a stray I found running around on the street/in a park. I have a feeling I either saw him get dumped or saw someone checking his tags (he had none) and leaving. He brought out the worst in my husky. Maybe because he was a puppy and annoyed my husky. I dunno. I met his foster parents. Seemed like amazing people when it came to pets. I did a house check, a vet reference and found an adoption agency to neuter and up to date him on shots.
> 
> But I cried when I left him. I worry he may not find a home. I will keep in touch with his fosters. I felt I couldn't keep him due to space issues, moving and the unhappiness of my husky...are these legit reasons to rehome a puppy?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Anitsisqua said:


> Also, I HATE the moving reason! What, they don't allow dogs in Minnesota?
> You got an apartment that doesn't allow dogs? Why? You have a dog...



This stuck out to me, and I pray that it NEVER happens to you. But I have been there. I have children, we got kicked out of our place because our landlord was slum (paid rent, he tried to say we didn't and kicked us out, thank gods I had all the receipts to show the judge who ended up throwing the case out). Anyways, he didn't even give us the allowed time, we had to move in a weekend. Moved in with my MIL who did allow us to have our pets, but its a small town, and I ended up getting pregnant (was on BC actually). So..we took the apt. that only allowed dogs under 20lbs. I was EIGHT months pregnant, we waiting as long as we could so we could keep our dogs..and IMO, we waited to long. My kid needed a home, I wasn't about to live with my MIL for much longer (one of us was gonna get hurt!).

So, yes, we got an apt. that didn't allow dogs above a certain weight limit. My kids come first.

To the OP, there are plenty of reasons to re home. The same excuse can be legit for one person, and not legit for the next person. Its really a case by case bases IMO. My SIL got rid of her cats because my nephew is DEATHLY allergic. Meds work for a few weeks, then start to wear off. Giving a 6yr old stronger and stronger drugs IMO isn't something my SIL or myself feel is the correct response (for us anyways). So, the cats got rehomed to people who weren't allergic and could take care of them. (not keeping them confined to only part of the house for one).

Judge not least ye be judged also IMO. (good thing to live by IMO, and I don't even really follow that book.)


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

GSDolch said:


> Judge not least ye be judged also IMO. (good thing to live by IMO, and I don't even really follow that book.)


 
I was always one of those people who said that I would live outside before I ever got rid of my animals.Sometimes though it is better to rehome a pet if it is better for everyone involved,not convenient.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

There are legitimate reasons, but most of the time they are over shadowed by all of the stupid reasons people have.

The most recent legitimate example I can think of is through my local GSD rescue. There was this gentleman who had adopted a gorgeous bi-colour. She was about 8 mths when he adopted her, and she would always go with him to work. I'm not sure what he did exactly, but he was always on the move (usually out in the bush) and she was always with him. Anyway, fast forward about 2 years, and she has been diagnosed with SERIOUS hip dysplasia. Obviously she couldn't remain with him, due to his super active lifestyle; she needed a more relaxed home. So the guy contacted the rescue, explained his situation (he was apparently really devastated), and one of the foster families through the rescue decided to take her in (permanently). 

It ended well for the dog, but other people with the rescue community started saying "well he should just adopt another dog then!" and when he wasn't too keen on doing it right away (he planned to adopt again in the future, but I think he was kind of upset about having to give up his gal) the community (or some of them) started raggin about how "inconsiderate" and "irresponsible" he was. It kind of upset me.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We took a dog back when the adopter's mother became ill with cancer, and the adopter had to go from their job straight to their mom's home. 
This was a youngish dog, just under 1yr. of age, maybe 8-9 mos., so the puppy was not doing well with all the alone time.
Their older dog was okay with it but not the pup. 
They brought pup back with our blessing and even made a donation to our rescue for taking her back, which I thought was very kind.

But we've had other not so legit reasons for puppies returned to us, we take them back but most the time it was a workable thing, but IME most people don't want to work on "issues". They want a issue free dog. 

Basically what they want is someone else's pet, but what they fail to realize is that pet is only awesome and well-behaved because someone else put the time and effort into it.


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

My situation is not one I'm proud of. We have a 4 month old GSD pup that we have had for 2 months. Our first two weeks together were really good. Cleaning up the odd accident and getting up three times a night was fully expected and I was happy to do it.

Our problems came at about 11 weeks. We were out on a short walk when a pitbull mix came charging out of a neighbours house. It went straight for my pup and grabbed her back leg. She screamed and peed all over herself. I was trying to separate the dog from her and in my panic I probably pulled her leash to tight, increasing her panic. I finally was able to pick her up and carry her home...with the pitbull lunging at her the whole way. My pup was not physically injured, but I was devastated that *I *had let it happen to her. 

Since then, she has been scared on walks and is not comfortable on a leash. She freaks out when she hears a dog barking at a distance...but is still great with other dogs thankfully. 

However, my main problem is that she has absolutely NO TRUST in me anymore. She is never affectionate, and rarely listens. She also lunges and bites at me when I try to correct her (ie. when she chases our cats) When I sit next to her and pet her she will literally get up and move to the other side of the room. I feel like the worst mommy in whole world. We just don't have a bond and it breaks my heart. 

Today we met with a behavourist who told me that she is a "dog's dog" not a "people dog" which I completely agree. If we had the space to get a second dog for her, I would. I just feel she would be much happier with a family that had other dogs, and more space than we have since she seems to hate going for walks. I've become very attached to her despite her lack of interest in me and I never thought I'd be considering giving up a pet/family member.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I honestly agree that people have to do what is right for them and the dog, cat, whatever. What I cannot stand is habitual rehoming. I've met more than a few just since we moved here in 2004. These are the people that get a dog for a few months, maybe a year, then decide it's not for them and either take it to the shelter or give it away. Then a few months later they come home with another dog and the process repeats itself. The family we were neighbors with when we first moved here in 2004, we've kept minimal contact with through FB. I can personally recall them owning and getting rid of at least 8 different dogs. The last dog they recently had became ill, and they said they couldn't really spend the money to at least do the tests to see what was wrong with the dog, so they had the vet put him down. Just 2 weeks later they were headed out to another breeder to purchase another dog! Now why couldn't that money have gone to the poor dog's testing?? I couldn't even talk to them after that...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cassie44 said:


> My situation is not one I'm proud of. We have a 4 month old GSD pup that we have had for 2 months. Our first two weeks together were really good. Cleaning up the odd accident and getting up three times a night was fully expected and I was happy to do it.
> 
> Our problems came at about 11 weeks. We were out on a short walk when a pitbull mix came charging out of a neighbours house. It went straight for my pup and grabbed her back leg. She screamed and peed all over herself. I was trying to separate the dog from her and in my panic I probably pulled her leash to tight, increasing her panic. I finally was able to pick her up and carry her home...with the pitbull lunging at her the whole way. My pup was not physically injured, but I was devastated that *I *had let it happen to her.
> 
> ...


Please do not get another dog for her. That would compound the problem. I have a problem with a behaviorist who is labeling a 4 month old puppy as a dog's dog. 

Dogs live in the present. You were able to get the puppy away from the dog and get it home. It was not a positive experience, but that can't be changed now. Dogs live in the present though, and you need to step out confidently with your puppy. If you are scared when you hear dogs in the distance, then your puppy is going to have even less faith in you.

Which means, go in the back yard where it is fenced hopefully to do your business, and throw the ball for exercise. Take the dog to training classes. And leave off the walks for now until you feel more confident. 

However you are training your dog is not building the bond between you. So, I think you should try something radically different. Take the pup to some puppy agility class. It should be NO CORRECTIONS, tons of treats, and lots of praise. There is something about doing agility that can help the puppy gain confidence. And the treats and praise will help him look to you for what you want him to do. If pieces of kibble are boring, use pieces of hot dog or cheese, or steak. 

Wear a carpenter bag around with you, and load it down with kibble and healthy snacks. Hand feed half of the first meal of the day. Hand feed half of the last meal. And use the kibble and snacks, to make you more interesting than the cats, or anything else. 

Get a clicker. Load the clicker, click treat, click treat, click treat. 

Every time your puppy looks at you click and treat. It's ok for him to think of you as a giant pez dispenser. After he is totally focused on you, you will phase the treats out and use praise. 

Treats, toys, praise can do wonders in improving the bond between you and your dog. Yes, you will be treating for something the dog does right -- training. But even looking at you is right and worthy of a treat. 

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

Selzer: I have been doing almost everything you mentioned in your response for the last month. She is halfway through puppy class and she is beyond stressed during EVERY class just because she's on a leash. I play fetch with her, I feed her buy hand, I reward her for every good act she does. I cannot ignore her lunging and biting, and her chasing my cats. They came first and I will not risk their lives. 

I am honestly looking out for the best interest of my dog. I just feel in my gut that we are not the right home for her. I've had dogs and cats all my life and have never considered giving one up. Our breeder has been incredibly helpful and understanding, and if we did rehome her she would go back to a responsible breeder who would do whats best for her and find her a home that will suit her personality.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Cassie44 said:


> Selzer: I have been doing almost everything you mentioned in your response for the last month. She is halfway through puppy class and she is beyond stressed during EVERY class just because she's on a leash. I play fetch with her, I feed her buy hand, I reward her for every good act she does. I cannot ignore her lunging and biting, and her chasing my cats. They came first and I will not risk their lives.
> 
> I am honestly looking out for the best interest of my dog. I just feel in my gut that we are not the right home for her. I've had dogs and cats all my life and have never considered giving one up. Our breeder has been incredibly helpful and understanding, and if we did rehome her she would go back to a responsible breeder who would do whats best for her and find her a home that will suit her personality.


How old is your pup? This honestly sounds like normal GSD puppy behavior. My female was never cuddly as a pup and used to eat my hands and legs up! I couldn't even just pet her cause she'd always try to bite my hands. It took awhile, but the behavior subsided as she grew older. Now she loves for me to cuddle with her and is always sitting or lying down close to me. With the cats, I think you're just seeing normal puppy prey drive. Is this your first GSD? I've owned a lot of dogs prior, but I was still unprepared for my first little hellion. Have you thought of posting some video so that we can see some of the behavior you're referring to?


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

Lakl said:


> How old is your pup? This honestly sounds like normal GSD puppy behavior. My female was never cuddly as a pup and used to eat my hands and legs up! I couldn't even just pet her cause she'd always try to bite my hands. It took awhile, but the behavior subsided as she grew older. Now she loves for me to cuddle with her and is always sitting or lying down close to me. With the cats, I think you're just seeing normal puppy prey drive. Is this your first GSD? I've owned a lot of dogs prior, but I was still unprepared for my first little hellion. Have you thought of posting some video so that we can see some of the behavior you're referring to?


She is only four months old. I don't expect her to have perfect manners yet...but I would like to not be afraid of her (silly as that sounds). She is obviously my first GSD. I've had many dogs in the past, some large, some small. I guess this is my first "powerful breed" dog.

What age did your pup finally calm down and be more "loving"? Do you have other dogs with your pup or is she the only one?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Cassie44 said:


> She is only four months old. I don't expect her to have perfect manners yet...but I would like to not be afraid of her (silly as that sounds). She is obviously my first GSD. I've had many dogs in the past, some large, some small. I guess this is my first "powerful breed" dog.
> 
> What age did your pup finally calm down and be more "loving"? Do you have other dogs with your pup or is she the only one?


I want to say she was around 7mos when it started noticeably slowing down. I'd be walking through the house, and she'd coming flying up from behind me eat up my calves and take off running with my house shoe. She was my first GSD as well, and when I got her, I had a yorkie and chihuahua (both of whom I still have). So they were basically in the same boat as your cats. My yorkie we've had 10 years and she is a grumpy old woman who doesn't take crap from anybody, so even at 7lbs, she put the pup in her place pretty quickly. My chi was terrified of her for the first few days and actually hid under our bed. After awhile, they became best buds, but I still had to correct her when she got too rough. Even now, at almost 3, her prey drive kicks in and she'll corner my chi and then gently grab her by the scruff. But she's never hurt her. 

What you have to remember is that this is a BABY. She has a 3 second attention span and everything that moves is prey. Do not be afraid of her, and stop thinking she should be your sweet cuddle baby. She is exhibiting natural GSD puppy behavior. Let me see if I can find Ike's video and post here. He is an awesome example!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Leash this puppy _immediately_ - buy a 4' leash and keep it on her. 
You will then feel more in control of the situation. Keep those firehose type tugs around ALL the time and shove one in her mouth when she tries biting you.
That's just a start. Others will have more I'm sure.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

My Kaiya was just like this but probably worse. You should see Ike now! Hope Jason doesn't mind me sharing.


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Leash this puppy _immediately_ - buy a 4' leash and keep it on her.
> You will then feel more in control of the situation. Keep those firehose type tugs around ALL the time and shove one in her mouth when she tries biting you.
> That's just a start. Others will have more I'm sure.


She's been leashed for a week now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is it helping? When she's attacking, are you able to more easily re-direct her onto a toy or tug? Rope tugs are great for this as well.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest here, and this is based just off what you told us here and in your other post, but this may not be the breed for you, and perhaps rehoming her is the right thing for both of you. It kinda bothers me that at 4 months old, she "frightens you" and is "kinda scary". GSD pups are known for this type of behavior, and it's not something you should be ashamed of, but you just may not be equipped to handle it. 

It also bugs me that a behaviorist told you that she was a "dog's dog" and not a "people's dog". Has this behaviorist ever worked with GSD's?? I've never owned a more people's dog.

I feel like we're hijacking this thread and should move this over to your "Puppy Lunging" thread, but it would really help if you could post a video of the behavior .


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I'm gonna be honest here, and this is based just off what you told us here and in your other post, but this may not be the breed for you, and perhaps rehoming her is the right thing for both of you. It kinda bothers me that at 4 months old, she "frightens you" and is "kinda scary". GSD pups are known for this type of behavior, and it's not something you should be ashamed of, but you just may not be equipped to handle it.
> 
> It also bugs me that a behaviorist told you that she was a "dog's dog" and not a "people's dog". Has this behaviorist ever worked with GSD's?? I've never owned a more people's dog.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Is it helping? When she's attacking, are you able to more easily re-direct her onto a toy or tug? Rope tugs are great for this as well.


The leash does seem to help, especially when pulling her away from my cats. I'm not ready to give up, I just wanted to know if anyone else has had trouble like this.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Moving this to your other thread...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> And I think a 40 pound dog with razor sharp teeth jumping and biting at you, no matter what age the dog is, would be considered scary by most.


I don't know. We just manage to nip it in the bud. Very few dogs under 6-8 mos. (and I really tend to think about a year) are actually aggressive. I mean, maybe a dog with a very severe mental disorder but I've not seen it. Even if larger, and many breeds are, they are still puppies.

I don't know why so many owners are hung up on "is this aggression" in GSD puppies under 1yr. of age.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I don't know. We just manage to nip it in the bud. Very few dogs under 6-8 mos. (and I really tend to think about a year) are actually aggressive. I mean, maybe a dog with a very severe mental disorder but I've not seen it. Even if larger, and many breeds are, they are still puppies.
> 
> I don't know why so many owners are hung up on "is this aggression" in GSD puppies under 1yr. of age.


I always viewed the behavior as my pup being a cute, bratty, painful little bugger. But never did I feel frightened or think she was showing aggression towards me. Because of the health issues with Achilles, he was never that way, and I kinda missed that bratty spunkiness during his puppyhood.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Cassie44 said:


> And I think a 40 pound dog with razor sharp teeth jumping and biting at you, no matter what age the dog is, would be considered scary by most.


I'm not trying to be a smart aleck by any means, but I don't really agree. It is a pup, after all, 40 lbs or not. Annoying, perhaps -- scary, not so much. I just can't imagine being afraid of a four month old. Do get a good grip on this soon, because if you're afraid now, just think where you'll be when you hit 60, 70 lbs. Now hopefully by then pup is over some of this pup behavior, but bottom line is there is something in you that is afraid of the dog. That lack of confidence will be used *by* the dog later!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I think their are legit reasons to rehome an animal, but the person has to make sure to do their part to make sure they are going to the correct home and the person they rehome to is legit. I have seen many great dogs for rehome on Craigslist for example, and if I had the time and space I would adopt one of those rehomes. 

I would rehome if I realize the dog I adopted (if and when I adopt from a rescue or shelter) wasn't a good fit I would rehome them into a better environment for them.


----------

